# Normal pees for a 10 week old?



## Savage (Jul 13, 2008)

Rosco is 10 weeks and he seems to pee very frequently. For instance tonite after drinking water, he went 4 times or more within a couple of hours. is this normal? i'd let him out, he would pee, then he would have a accident 10 minutes later or so because i wouldn't be expecting it and he didnt go to the door like he usually does.

we were outside today for a couple of hours and he peed 5 times or more. is he marking territory , or is this a problem?

also, he will sometimes walk and pee, making a stream of pee on the carpet. 

i let him out whenever he sits by the door to go to the bathroom. and it seems like he gets the concept, but he will still have sudden, unexpected accidents.

however, he can hold it a long time in his crate. 

should i be concerned about uti? or is this normal for a 10-week dog?

sometimes i think he drinks too much water, and maybe that is whats going on.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds pretty normal for a pup that age, I highly doubt he is marking his territory that comes later in life when those sexual urges sex in. Sticking to a very routined potty training plan can help alot, say take him out every half hr or so at ten weeks you cant expect him to hold it any longer then maybe 2/3 hours expect for overnights. You can control when you give him water too Set times for drinking that will help predict when he has to go better, just make sure he is getting enough. Accidents are very normal at this age, If you catch him peeing on the Carpet Yell NO and pick him up and run him outside to finish when he dose prasie/ treat and keep repeating he will pick it up fast. Keep on a plan and he will get it and be potty trained in no time best of luck


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Everytime I get a new pup in the house, I can not believe how much time I spend bringing them outside! You seem to be decsribing normal pup behavior to me! (We call the males PeeCasios, because of the beutiful pee lines they draw!) My pups do have a tendency to drink to much water just because they can. My family calls me the water nazi, because by 8 o clock, the water bowl is up for the pups. (They generally get kennel around 9) I would think he is way to young to be thinking about marking. Just be sure you reward him everytime he pees outside. It does get better!!!
If you think he is straining, or trying to pee very small amounts very frequently, then I would consider a vet visit, although UTI much more common in girls.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy sounds very normal, but when in doubt, you can always have him checked for a UTI.

By no stretch of the imagination can you rely on your little guy to be able to consistantly ask to go out when he needs to at this age. He is just a baby and as such he gets distracted and doesn't notice he has to go until it's too late. His bladder control also isn't fully developed so they will sometimes walk and pee at the same time, pee and stop mid-stream when distracted, and then pee again a few minutes later. Puppies this age are not marking.

Puppies will drink and pee a lot when awake and active and not so much when sleeping in their crate. I suspect you pee more during the day than you do at night, right? Do not restrict his water during the day as he will drink what he needs. Sometimes it can seem like a lot, but it's normal as they make such a mess losing a lot of it and an active puppy is a thirsty puppy.


----------



## Savage (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the comments. i feel better now that i am reassured this is more than likely normal behavior. he is only my second pup and the last one i raised 7 years ago , so its like this is all new to me again.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't feel bad!!! Its all new to me and I do it once a year!!


----------



## Michael1975j (Dec 21, 2014)

Whats the best way to discipline my puppy GSD to stop peeing in the house?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a very old thread. You really should start a new one. You don't discipline a pup. If he's going in the house, I'm sorry to say that is the human(s)' fault. They don't yet understand that you potty outside, not inside. Clean every spot with an enzymatic cleaner, watch your puppy like a hawk, and take outside after they wake up, get out of their crate, have been playing, and/or every 30-45 minutes while awake. Praise them when they go outside. Your puppy will learn if you keep on YOUR toes.


----------

